# Trickys fat loss take 2



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

messed up my last jorunal a bit and I've changed my routine. My goal is to get lean for holiday 4th sept. For this I think I may need to go as low as 185-190lbs so a total of 35-45lbs loss!

Chest/biceps

back/tricpes

legs

shoulders/Abs

4 days split over the week just when I can make the gym.

Diet is starting at 2500kcals min 200g protein when weight slows I'll reduce kcals by 150 each week and add cardio when it slows.

Pictures will be added every few weeks

*Mon 27 march 225lbs*

*Mon 3 April 219.6lbs *

*Mon 10 April 217.8lbs*

*Mon 17 April 216.2lbs*

*Mon 24 April 217.8lbs*

[IMG alt="IMG_1007.JPG" data-fileid="140597"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2017_03/IMG_1007.JPG.7169db1570c994c24026b1c9e7721269.JPG[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMG_1006.JPG" data-fileid="140596"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2017_03/IMG_1006.JPG.6f6d9d92f3ddbc1af354f63bbaec839d.JPG[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMG_0999.JPG" data-fileid="140595"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2017_03/IMG_0999.JPG.d75c1eae06c21b2a7c6a70833beb4408.JPG[/IMG]

Cant remember who all had commented in the first journal but would be good to have some guys onboard to give feeback the further I get into this cut and need advise

@sen

@CG88

@Flipper

@Sphinkter

@Natty Steve'o

@arcticfox

@Ultrasonic


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Monday 3 April 219.6lbs*

*Chest & Biceps*

*Bench * 50kgx15, 60kgx12, 70kgx10, 80kgx8, 90kgx6, 100kgx6

*Incline DB *22.5kgx15, 25kgx12, 27.5kgx10, 30kgx8, 32.5kgx6, 35kgx6

*seated chest press * 50kg 3x12

*pec Dec *3x12

*High cables *3x12

*Ez curl *15kgx15, 20kgx12, 25kgx10, 30kgx8

*Bicep curl DB *15kg 3x12

*Hammer curl *15kg 3x12

*Cable straight bar curl *3x12

no cardio today


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Good luck!


 That's mate. I shifted just over 5lbs last week with little effort just cleaned up my diet eating around 2500kcals. Hopefully this week I'll see 2-3lbs loss with similar calories then I imagine things will slow and I'll have to reduce kcals.

Good thing is ive time on my side as I'm allowing myself up to 20 weeks if needed to get lean.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this mate

Good to see a nice realistic time frame

What I found was that out of the 40lbs down I am, the biggest visual differences came during the last 10lbs I've lost, I never really noticed any difference for the first stone or so.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks ok to me mate, Whats your maintenance Cals ???? are u running any supplements


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:thumbup1:

Best of luck, watching with interest.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> Looks ok to me mate, Whats your maintenance Cals ???? are u running any supplements


 I'm not sure what maintence is as I've never counted kcals. I joined the gym in Jan after a long time off and just been focusing on strength but realised I'm fat and need to get lean so here I am. I did count kcals last week and ate 2500 approx a day and lost 5lbs so I'm guessing it's a few hundred above that. I'll eat the same this week and expect only a few lbs loss so I can gauge properly what maintence is then work from there. Supplements is 40g whey most days just to make up my protein and 3G vit c just to ensure I drink 3 liters of water. I see your cutting too so I'll keep an eye on your journey. Let's do it!! Time to get lean!

@CG88 I think getting from 225 at 6ft to 205 is going to be quite easy but still not look anywhere lean enough. from 200lbs and below I know it will be difficult but I need to get there!! Not looking forward to going below 2000kcals and daily cardio but I think that's a few months away yet (hopefully)

@Natty Steve'o I know you think I need to build and whilst I agree I need to get lean to feel good about myself if anything and look decent then add mass on a solid foundation. Let's hope along the way I can get stronger each week and shift some semi decent numbers. The 100kg bench today was easy so feeling good about this journey


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

CG88 said:


> In for this mate
> 
> Good to see a nice realistic time frame
> 
> What I found was that out of the 40lbs down I am, the biggest visual differences came during the last 10lbs I've lost, I never really noticed any difference for the first stone or so.


 Couldn't agree more with this mate. I noticed massive changes with the final pounds when I cut down previously.

Ill be following along @Tricky good work with the first drop. Keep it up mate.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I'm not sure what maintence is as I've never counted kcals. I joined the gym in Jan after a long time off and just been focusing on strength but realised I'm fat and need to get lean so here I am. I did count kcals last week and ate 2500 approx a day and lost 5lbs so I'm guessing it's a few hundred above that. I'll eat the same this week and expect only a few lbs loss so I can gauge properly what maintence is then work from there. Supplements is 40g whey most days just to make up my protein and 3G vit c just to ensure I drink 3 liters of water. I see your cutting too so I'll keep an eye on your journey. Let's do it!! Time to get lean!
> 
> @CG88 I think getting from 225 at 6ft to 205 is going to be quite easy but still not look anywhere lean enough. from 200lbs and below I know it will be difficult but I need to get there!! Not looking forward to going below 2000kcals and daily cardio but I think that's a few months away yet (hopefully)
> 
> @Natty Steve'o I know you think I need to build and whilst I agree I need to get lean to feel good about myself if anything and look decent then add mass on a solid foundation. Let's hope along the way I can get stronger each week and shift some semi decent numbers. The 100kg bench today was easy so feeling good about this journey


 By all means take advice to fathom out the journey you want to take, (which know you have done). At the end of the day you need to do whats right for you both physically and mentally thus allowing you to achieve your goal. There are indeed many ways to skin the proverbial cat!

I set myself a 3 year goal to get as big in terms of muscle mass as I could on my then and still current diet. As I'm now entering the final phase of this 3 year timescale. Through consistent hard work and increasing my activity levels, changing from a full body workout in the early stages to my current upper lower split, I've even added a little cardio lol. I find as a natty this is a more beneficial way to lean up opposed to reducing calories/nutrition. This means on my rest days I have enough in the way of nutrition to still repair my body (Build muscle) and on my training days work enough to burn excess calories to continue dropping bf.

This method takes time as you are going from a slight surplus (Rest days) to a slight deficit (Training days) which is not detrimental to muscle growth -the nutrition is there when you need it- 

We are all different with different Ideas of what looks good! What might work for one person may not work for the next person. We all have different goals and more importantly different timescales.

I seriously wish you the best of luck and like I said, I will be watching with genuine interest. :thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> By all means take advice to fathom out the journey you want to take, (which know you have done). At the end of the day you need to do whats right for you both physically and mentally thus allowing you to achieve your goal. There are indeed many ways to skin the proverbial cat!
> 
> I set myself a 3 year goal to get as big in terms of muscle mass as I could on my then and still current diet. As I'm now entering the final phase of this 3 year timescale. Through consistent hard work and increasing my activity levels, changing from a full body workout in the early stages to my current upper lower split, I've even added a little cardio lol. I find as a natty this is a more beneficial way to lean up opposed to reducing calories/nutrition. This means on my rest days I have enough in the way of nutrition to still repair my body (Build muscle) and on my training days work enough to burn excess calories to continue dropping bf.
> 
> ...


 This 100%

One reason I never give advice, only talk about what I've done/what worked for me :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Tricky shave that back hair and your already 10lbs lighter.

well done for starting a log and to compare your prob leaner than @Natty Steve'o


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Tricky shave that back hair and your already 10lbs lighter.
> 
> well done for starting a log and to compare your prob leaner than @Natty Steve'o


 Alright numb nuts. This is personal log and not in general con! Do you really need to post your s**t comments and try to derail the thread.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Alright numb nuts. This is personal log and not in general con! Do you really need to post your s**t comments and try to derail the thread.


 my post was a confidence builder

your post seems angry

tricky is my half brother, different mum and dad and never met though


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Tricky shave that back hair and your already 10lbs lighter.
> 
> well done for starting a log and to compare your prob leaner than @Natty Steve'o


 I know I need to shave it but since it's been winter and I don't wear vests or have my top off I haven't bothered. I will in a few weeks when cutting down the weight.

I would appreciate if you can refrain from trying to derail my thread. You've always asked for pictures and your more than welcome to pop by and see my progress I would just rather not to have a few memebers going tit for tat in here


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I know I need to shave it but since it's been winter and I don't wear vests or have my top off I haven't bothered. I will in a few weeks when cutting down the weight.
> 
> I would appreciate if you can refrain from trying to derail my thread. You've always asked for pictures and your more than welcome to pop by and see my progress I would just rather not to have a few memebers going tit for tat in here


 lol


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Did you used to post on IC?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Did you used to post on IC?


 What's IC?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

In


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Tricky said:


> What's IC?


 Iron City. Probably a no then!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like you've made a good start - keep it up and I'm sure you'll be happy with your progress  .


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Iron City. Probably a no then!


 Orite, no mate never heard of it. Is it a good board worth checking out?


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

It's gone now. There was bloke called Tricky on there, is all. No worries!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arbffgadm100 said:


> It's gone now. There was bloke called Tricky on there, is all. No worries!


 Orite no prob! He prob looked a heck of a lot better than me lol. Hopefully in 20 weeks I'll be lean atleast then the building stage can commence


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In @Tricky smash that diet training looks good

and shave that fvcking back :lol: although I can't say owt mines getting the same


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> In @Tricky smash that diet training looks good
> 
> and shave that fvcking back :lol: although I can't say owt mines getting the same


 I was saving that for a few weeks in to create an optical illusion I was doing better than I am lol that and a few sun beds planned :thumb

ill post up todays diet diet tonight for an example. I always eat the same 3 meals first then the last 2 are different


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I was saving that for a few weeks in to create an optical illusion I was doing better than I am lol that and a few sun beds planned :thumb
> 
> ill post up todays diet diet tonight for an example. I always eat the same 3 meals first then the last 2 are different


 Yeh tag me in it mate pls.

how you going to do it? I get pissed on a weekend and let my mrs at me with the veet wax strips but I'm over that! There must be a simpler way lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> Yeh tag me in it mate pls.
> 
> how you going to do it? I get pissed on a weekend and let my mrs at me with the veet wax strips but I'm over that! There must be a simpler way lol


 No prob I'll upload my back and tricep workout and diet tonight.

I just use a hair trimmer with no hairs for my chest and arms and pits and the wife does my back. Since it's been winter I've just been lazy and haven't had it shaved in 2 months. Going to start sun bed once a week to try build a bit of a base tan for the summer coming


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Tue 4th *

*rest day (30 mins cardio)*

my 2 year old boy has been poorly past few days so didn't make it to the gym this evening only went for a fast 30min walk with my dog

food for today to give an example of my diet

4 wheatabix semi skimmed milk

2 tins tuna, 2 tablespoon low fat mayo, 2 slices reduced fat cheese

160g cooked chicken pieces

250g chicken breast with stir fry veg chilli and garlic and boil in the bag basmati rice

225g skyr yoghurt

2 cans Coke Zero

*2460kcals, next week I'll drop one bagel and replace with salad. Evening meal is always 200-250g lean mean veg and rice or spuds *

View attachment IMG_1044.PNG


@Plate typical diet from last week and this week. Lost 5lbs last week on this plan is to carry on roughly 2400-2500 until weight slows then reduce which initially will be easy to remove 1 bagel and cheese (320 kcals)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> *Tue 4th *
> 
> *rest day (30 mins cardio)*
> 
> ...


 Looks good pal, how's it at 260g protein you having whey as well?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> Looks good pal, how's it at 260g protein you having whey as well?


 The skyr yoghurt is around 20g for half a tub (225g)

i had just over 400g chicken breast and two tins of tuna

no whey yesterday. I usually only have 40g whey post workout


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> The skyr yoghurt is around 20g for half a tub (225g)
> 
> i had just over 400g chicken breast and two tins of tuna
> 
> no whey yesterday. I usually only have 40g whey post workout


 how many grams of protein in 400g of chicken mate?

i honestly don't know as I don't use myfitnesspal anymore but just doesn't seem like that much protein in those meals


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> how many grams of protein in 400g of chicken mate?
> 
> i honestly don't know as I don't use myfitnesspal anymore but just doesn't seem like that much protein in those meals


 106g protein for 400g I had around 410g chicken yest and two tins tuna which Is another 60g protein and 25g from the yoghurt. That gives me a base figure of approx 190g then the rest from other sources I guess?

Im just new to MyFitnessPal as never counted before now I'm just ensuring to hit 200g protein and not over 2500kcals next week I'm going down to 2250kcals

View attachment IMG_1051.PNG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 106g protein for 400g I had around 410g chicken yest and two tins tuna which Is another 60g protein and 25g from the yoghurt. That gives me a base figure of approx 190g then the rest from other sources I guess?
> 
> Im just new to MyFitnessPal as never counted before now I'm just ensuring to hit 200g protein and not over 2500kcals next week I'm going down to 2250kcals
> 
> View attachment 140828


 Ah right makes sense now, didn't think there was that much protein in 400g chicken breast, might have to download the app again

thats a good amount of protein to be eating everyday just from food mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Plate said:


> Ah right makes sense now, didn't think there was that much protein in 400g chicken breast, might have to download the app again
> 
> thats a good amount of protein to be eating everyday just from food mate! :thumbup1:


 Time will tell pal. I've never been consistent but I'm determined this time and want to get lean. I'm doing research on clen to see if it's somthing I could use at a low dose to assist the cut and I've since been doing research into HGH. I wouldn't use steroids but HGH could be somthing for health benifits I look to run in the future.

im currently sitting the vet as my pup has been unwell for nearly a week so my second bagel has been swapped for snickers protein bar and zero carb monster. That saves me about 100kcals but 20g protein less

View attachment IMG_1050.JPG


View attachment IMG_1053.JPG


View attachment IMG_1054.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Wed 5th Back&Triceps*

*Rack pulls *60kgx15, 80kgx12, 100kgx10, 120kgx8, 140kgx6

*Seated Row *40x15, 50x12, 60x12, 70x10, 75x8, 80x6

*Lat Pulldown* 50kg 3 x 12

*Face pulls *3 x 12

*CGBP *60kg 4 x 15

*Dips *4 x 15

*Rope push downs *2 x 10

*single arm push downs *2 x 10

30mins fast walk

*2300 kcals*

4 wheatabix semi skimmed milk

1 bagel, half avacodo, light mayo, light cheese, 150g chicken

snickers protein bar zero carb monster

25g whey pwo

300g chicken bag of basmati boil in bag rice korma spices and onions

225g skyr before bed.

Great sessions low rest between seats good sweat on and a fast pace dog walk.

Food 2300kals which has shown me cutting to as low as 2000kcals should be easy enough to maintain and stay consistent to get these results

ive seen some walden farms zero carb low kcal sauces which I think will be great for when I'm deep into the cut to flavour oats when I start to eat them and also for salads when I swap my bagels for salad

View attachment IMG_1055.JPG


View attachment IMG_1057.JPG


View attachment IMG_1059.PNG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thursday 6*

*30 Mins fasted dog walk at a fast pace *

*Food:*

4 wheatabix milk

2 bagels, 250g chicken, 1 avocado, 2tb spoon light mayo, 1 slice reduced fat cheese

450g honey skyr

2 cans of Pepsi max

This takes me to around 1700kcals and 160g protein. I'm having my tea at the in laws tonight so not to sure what kcals will be but not too bothered as I've got 700kcals left for today and I'll be doing another 30mins evening cardio so that's 1 hour cardio

*Shoulders tonight so will update lifts later *

Picture of my cardio pal at 5am this morning and my bagels

View attachment IMG_1066.JPG


View attachment IMG_1068.JPG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

That bagel looks fit as feck mate, Better than my fecking mince and rice ahahaha


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> That bagel looks fit as feck mate, Better than my fecking mince and rice ahahaha


 They are good mate. Cooked chicken, avacodo, extra light mayo all mushed up then some tomato onion in there with reduced fat cheese. From next week I'll be swapping one bagel for a large salad and taking the cheese out of the other so that's 350kcals gone.

im doing a long slow cut so trying to make it as enjoyable as possible as long as I meet my target of 1.5lbs fat loss per week


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> View attachment 140830
> 
> 
> View attachment 140831


 Oh my god, what a gorgeous little creature!

Good luck with the cut mate, I know you got a bit of stick when you joined (pretty much everyone does), but it's good you stuck around. Think you know a lot more about diet and training than you gave yourself credit for tbh!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Tricky said:


> They are good mate. Cooked chicken, avacodo, extra light mayo all mushed up then some tomato onion in there with reduced fat cheese. From next week I'll be swapping one bagel for a large salad and taking the cheese out of the other so that's 350kcals gone.
> 
> im doing a long slow cut so trying to make it as enjoyable as possible as long as I meet my target of 1.5lbs fat loss per week


 Well it looks nice than this a day. 4 of my 6 meals


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Well it looks nice than this a day. 4 of my 6 meals
> 
> View attachment 140858


 Lol wtf is that?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Lol wtf is that?


 That was turkey mince cooked in Tumaric, Cumin, Ginger, Paprika and crushed chillies, With white rice and low cal salad cream.

I forgot to do my veggies today so looks so boring Not to bad tbh but its no big mc and fries


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> Well it looks nice than this a day. 4 of my 6 meals
> 
> View attachment 140858


 f**k that lol. I couldn't eat the same thing 4 times a day. I know further into my cut I'll have to be more strict and it will be harder but for now my goal is 1.5lbs loss a week. Last week I lost 5.4lbs and this week I think it will only be around 2lbs. If that's the case atleast I know roughly what my maintence is as before now I've never counted kcals.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't mind TBH, Yes its boring and same old same but everything i need bar the veg as them 4 meals is 200g of protein a lone


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thurs 6th Shoulders!!!*

*Quick session with low volume as I've got my fitness test for the Fire Service at 0900 and didn't want to have any DOMS *

*Seated DB press *20kgx15, 22.5kgx12, 25kgx10, 27.5kgx8, 30kgx6

*Side Raises *10kg DB 2x10

*Front Raises *25kg Bb 2x10

*upright row *30kg ez bar 2x10

*DB Shurgs *2x10

I was in and out around 30mins max. Little rest so plenty of sweat and a decently pump. Over kcals by around 350 today. Made up for it with 60mins cardio plus sweaty weight session.

@Ares thanks mate she is a great dog. 11 month old bitch and great temperament with my son. Very lean/athletic and quite petite for a boxer. Hope to get another dog next year. I know I may of been a bit of an ass when I just but that was just because I had been reading the forum and seen the banter so all I said was meant in good crack too. Just I guess people see someone with a low post count and think they are out to troll. I'm here to try get lean for once then add some size over winter and maybe even consider a physique comp tail end of 2018 if I can pack on enough tissue


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Friday & Sat 7/8*

No training on Friday or Sat just a few dog walks and diet wasn't too bad however not as strict and high enough protein as it should be

*Sunday 9th*

*Legs*

*Leg Press 4x15*

*Leg Ext 4x15*

*Lying hamstring curl 4x15*

no squats or heavy weights due to my ankle injury which also means no calf work at all. All sets were done time under tension to get a pump. Diet hasn't been too bad however I went out with my wife for lunch and had chicken and steak sizzler with mash!

Weigh in tomorrow and I hope to be down to around 218 which would keep me on target of 1.5lb loss per week

View attachment IMG_1088.JPG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

What happened to your leg mate


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

arcticfox said:


> What happened to your leg mate


 Serious tendon and or Ligament damage due to ruby injury. On co codamol every night. Can't run, squat, dead or heavy standing shrugs or ohp. Had MRI 2 weeks ago seeing consultant tomorrow at 7pm to see about surgery required

Training chest now, currently benching 2 plates aside with ease will update weight and training later

View attachment IMG_1110.PNG


View attachment IMG_1109.JPG


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ow. Did you go over on it or trodden all over at the breakdown.

ive managed to injure my thigh on Saturday so no gym for me tonight. Last bloody game of the season as well, typical


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Ow. Did you go over on it or trodden all over at the breakdown.
> 
> ive managed to injure my thigh on Saturday so no gym for me tonight. Last bloody game of the season as well, typical


 I broke free from a tackle was making my way to the line and got tackled by full back by that stage someone had caught up with me and jumped on me all his weight on my ankle, at the time I thought it was snapped but X-ray shown no broken bones. After 3 months physio with ultrasound, stretching, heat packs and acupuncture I was told I need an MRI to access damage. Consultant will look at MRI tomorrow and I'll find out extent of damage! At this stage I just want surgery so I can sleep at night without pain and get back to squats, deadlifts and jogging with my dog


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Best of luck with the consultant. Hopefully you'll be back up and running soon


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Mon 10 April 217.8lbs*

lost 1.8lbs this week which was expected as I knew weight would slow after the initial week of water weight coming off. My goal moving forward is to lose 1-1.5lb per week as I'm still following a relaxed approach to diet. If and when my weight Ian less than 1lb per week I'll start to tighten it up.

*Chest/biceps *

*Bench *60kgx15, 70kgx12, 80kgx10, 90kgx8, 100kgx8, 110kgx8 ( was strong on bench so few extra reps)

*Incline db *30kg x 10

*Seated chest press *50kg 3 x 10

*Low Cables *3 x 10

*Hammer Curls *15kg 3 x 10

*Db curl *12.5kg 3 x 10

*EZ curl 30kg *3x10

home made chips and steak for tea when 30-45min dog walk!

Pictures ill update at 210lbs as I don't see any visible change this first 7.2lb loss


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Tue 11 - **Rest day*

full rest day yesterday and a good early night sleep. Seen the consultant who reviewed my MRI ankle scan and he needed me to leave it with him to get a second opinion what to do next. Can see damage to one ligament on the inside and inflammation inside the bone and around the joint on the outside.

Went to Belfast City to look for a new watch. Thinking of getting an Omega speedmaster but haven't fully decided yet.

*Wed 12 - Back/cardio *

70min dog walk around lunch time

Back session today as I was in a rush and no time for triceps after

*Lat pulldown *

*Seated Row*

*Db row*

*face pull*

*Close grip pull down *

all exercises were 3x10 working sets

diet has been good all day and I burnt kcals doing 70min cardio so for tea I decided on home made chicken curry with a portion of chips from the shop

Feeling good for Monday weigh in around 215lbs. Which would be a total loss of 10lbs in 3 weeks

View attachment IMG_1122.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

View attachment IMG_1103.JPG


View attachment IMG_1104.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thursday/Friday*

*Rest days*

*90mins cardio over both days walking dog*

diet around 2200-2400 Though must likely over last night as I had medium dominios

View attachment IMG_1131.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Sat 15th - Shoulders/Triceps*

feeling strong today finished DB press on 35kg 8 reps. Happy with that.

*Db press *15kgx15, 20kgx12, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 35kgx8

*side raises *10kg 3x10

*db front raise *12.5kg 3x10

*DB shrugs *27.5kg 3x10

*Dips *3x10

*CGBP *50kgx15, 55kgx12, 60kgx10, 65kgx6, 70kgx6

*Rope push downs *3x10

*single arm cable pull downs* 3x10

*db kick backs 8kg *3x10

Had some steak, eggs, veg and homemade chips postworkout with half a tub of Ben and jerrys chaser. Usually do a whole tub but since I'm cutting I split it with my wife and son 

View attachment IMG_1144.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Had a quiet Easter weekend no training and diet was around maintence. Had one Easter egg and a Chinese takeout yesterday and some pizza and ice cream over the weekend but still managed to weigh in at *216.2lbs Mon 17* so that's a loss of 9.8lbs so far.

I know the weight is going to slow right down now as I'm still taking a relaxed approach and eating way over some days and other under to compensate. I'm thinking of starting intermittent fasting in a few weeks as I think I will manage better on 3 large meals within an 8 hour window and not worrying to much about counting kcals.

*Tue 18 Chest/cardio*

*db bench press* 20kgx15, 30kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx6, 50kgx6

*low cables *3x12

*high cables *3x12

was against the clock so in and out of gym around 25mins and walked the dog for 40mins before work!

Weight this morning 216.2lbs so hopefully next Monday I'll be 215lbs which will be 10lb loss in 4 weeks. Will update picture then


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Wed 19 - Back/Biceps*

*latt pulldown*

*seated row*

*one arm row*

*ez curl*

*db curl*

*cable curls*

all exercises were 3x10 moderate weight last few reps challenging enough on each set. Weight this morning *216.6lbs *so overall I'm less than 10lbs down but I think I'm recomping a bit as I'm eating close to maintence and training well with cardio here and there. I really need to tighten diet up and up cardio to get down to *200lbs *to see what I look like at that weight. For this I'm thinking of IF diet or carb cycling

quick progress pic. This was after 2 meals so bloated but I can see progress in the past few weeks

View attachment IMG_1166.JPG


View attachment IMG_1167.JPG


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Any advise critism welcome. Should I change my routine after 6-8 weeks on this one?

Carb cycle or Intermitted Fasting

Im going to use clen but not until I'm close to 200lbs and really need it

@arbffgadm100

@Plate

@arcticfox

@Sphinkter

@Ares

@CG88

any pointers men?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Any advise critism welcome. Should I change my routine after 6-8 weeks on this one?
> 
> Carb cycle or Intermitted Fasting
> 
> ...


 Is your weight still coming down? If so, id keep things as they are so not to over complicate things. I've always progressed better when keeping things simple and being consistent over time, when ive chopped and changed, ive spun my wheels.

Never done IF, so cant comment on that, did carb cycle at the start of this year. I found it a chore having differing calories/carb amounts on different days, meal preparation (i prep in advance) became a pain for me, i prefer to just have a static cal/macro target and stick with it. Again, thats just me liking things simple lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I use carb cycling with IF mate, but tbh.. I didn't notice a difference between that and a static daily carb intake. IF suits me really well, but it's not for everyone

As CG said though, if you're still losing at the mo from just the deficit & 'normal' eating alone, I'd keep going before jumping ship :thumbup1:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok thanks. I'll keep the diet as is. Which to be honest is very relaxed and just trying to eat clean and not too much! At the weekends I do let myself down with pizza and or ice cream but weight Is still 1-1.5lb per week and as long as it remains at that I'll enjoy my diet as I have time on my side! I'm not going on holidays until 4th sept!

I can def see progress in the pics on first page and the ones I posted today but I'm carrying so much fat and just feel bloated all the time and I hate my moobs! Need to get lean for the first time and stay there!! Hoping clen will help but I don't want to use it until I need extra help


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Is your weight still coming down? If so, id keep things as they are so not to over complicate things. I've always progressed better when keeping things simple and being consistent over time, when ive chopped and changed, ive spun my wheels.
> 
> Never done IF, so cant comment on that, did carb cycle at the start of this year. I found it a chore having differing calories/carb amounts on different days, meal preparation (i prep in advance) became a pain for me, i prefer to just have a static cal/macro target and stick with it. Again, thats just me liking things simple lol


 I have to agree


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Ok thanks. I'll keep the diet as is. Which to be honest is very relaxed and just trying to eat clean and not too much! At the weekends I do let myself down with pizza and or ice cream but weight Is still 1-1.5lb per week and as long as it remains at that I'll enjoy my diet as I have time on my side! I'm not going on holidays until 4th sept!
> 
> I can def see progress in the pics on first page and the ones I posted today but I'm carrying so much fat and just feel bloated all the time and I hate my moobs! Need to get lean for the first time and stay there!! Hoping clen will help but I don't want to use it until I need extra help


 You've defo made progress mate, just keep things as they are until the weight loss slows down, then have a think about whether you want to reduce cals and/or increase cardio and/or switch to a different type of 'diet'


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Last time I dieted I pretty much limited carbs to breakfast, some fruit before the gym and post-workout. Cals were anywhere between 1600- 2000.

if what you're doing is working I'd just keep it as is until you stall then get more regimented with it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> You've defo made progress mate, just keep things as they are until the weight loss slows down, then have a think about whether you want to reduce cals and/or increase cardio and/or switch to a different type of 'diet'


 Think your right when I don't make a min of 1lb fat loss one week I'll add in some cardio from there then when it stalls I think I'll try IF purely because I like the simplicity of eating 3 big meals in a set window.

I'm thinking maybe 185lbs from 225 was a bit ambitious. I'll aim for 195lbs I think so 20lbs to go then decide if that's lean enough to lean bulk or maybe take a break and eat at maintence for a while. I just never want to get fat again lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Last time I dieted I pretty much limited carbs to breakfast, some fruit before the gym and post-workout. Cals were anywhere between 1600- 2000.
> 
> if what you're doing is working I'd just keep it as is until you stall then get more regimented with it.


 1600 woah! Don't know If I could function on that. I'm currently losing on 2400 so I hope I never have to go below 1900-2000 plus cardio and clen


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 1600 woah! Don't know If I could function on that. I'm currently losing on 2400 so I hope I never have to go below 1900-2000 plus cardio and clen


 When I carb cycled my no carb day was 1250, fu**ing horrible lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 1600 woah! Don't know If I could function on that. I'm currently losing on 2400 so I hope I never have to go below 1900-2000 plus cardio and clen


 Haha that was only 1/2 days a week when I literally just ate eggs, meat and green vegetables.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> When I carb cycled my no carb day was 1250, fu**ing horrible lol


 Christ, no wonder you didn't like it :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

When following IF if I eat 3 meals which is around 2400kcals will I lose more than just say 2000-2200 per day in a normal deficit because of the 16 hour fast period or is it overall kcals in v kcals out?

I like the idea of a 500ish kcal breakfast then 2 large 900kcal meals


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Christ, no wonder you didn't like it :lol:


 2 days at 1250, 3 days at 1750, 2 days at 2250, so average over a week of 1750, fat and protein stayed static throughout. Thought f**k this, and just ate at 1750 a day every day :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mango and coconut chicken breast with basmati rice for lunch and same again for tea. 250g chicken for lunch and 500g for tonight's portion


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Serious tendon and or Ligament damage due to ruby injury. On co codamol every night. Can't run, squat, dead or heavy standing shrugs or ohp. Had MRI 2 weeks ago seeing consultant tomorrow at 7pm to see about surgery required
> 
> Training chest now, currently benching 2 plates aside with ease will update weight and training later
> 
> ...


 Dont bother with docs mate, let it self heal :lol:


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Any advise critism welcome. Should I change my routine after 6-8 weeks on this one?
> 
> Carb cycle or Intermitted Fasting
> 
> ...


 My personal view (which is evidence informed):

I hardly ever change my routine once I am happy with it. I have done recently as I went from not training BJJ for 5 weeks, back to it, but otherwise I don't see the need. I might change e.g. load, volume, frequency, density, and add in stuff like rest-pausing, drop sets, iso holds, etc, but I wouldn't necessarily change the exercise selection without very good reason (injury, etc). I don't like changing anything unless I need to, because consistency is what works.

Make zero difference. Carb cycling has pros, like you can accommodate social eating on some days in exchange for restriction on others, but the actual cyclical nature of carb intake has zero metabolic advantage re dieting. Ditto IF. Your mean (average) weekly calorie deficit is what counts, and very little else. Again, consistency matters most, so choose options that fit your lifestyle. Personally, when I got very lean, I used fasting. I'd rather eat 5,000 cals one day, and fast the next, than eat 2,500 calories very day of the week. If you do that, just don't get hung up on your daily BW fluctuations... trend them to produce an average, and use that as your guide.

I saw this on FB today, which I think sums up the value of consistency:

Without commitment, you'll never start.

But, more importantly, without consistency you'll never finish.

Ease is a greater threat to progress than hardship ever was.

So, keep moving, keep growing, keep learning.

See you at work.

-Denzel Washington (n.d.).

I've never used clen or any fat burners, so I can't comment. I got very lean naturally and have stayed leanish ever since. Managed to go from <70kg to >90kg in about 2 years, with the last 12 months using PEDs, without once having to cut, by keeping my fat gain in check (I use fasting for this too) while building muscle.

Hope that's useful.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tricky said:


> When following IF if I eat 3 meals which is around 2400kcals will I lose more than just say 2000-2200 per day in a normal deficit because of the 16 hour fast period or is it overall kcals in v kcals out?
> 
> I like the idea of a 500ish kcal breakfast then 2 large 900kcal meals


 Like others said just keep doing what ur doing till you stall

heard good things about IF so change it up to that if it's what you fancy

the diet you enjoy will be one you stick too as they say so whatever suits you best

doing well tho mate stick with it


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

@Tricky

good progress so far mate. Clear difference in pictures from your start.

Keep going as you are as it's definitely working at the moment.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> @Tricky
> 
> good progress so far mate. Clear difference in pictures from your start.
> 
> Keep going as you are as it's definitely working at the moment.


 Cheers mate like you and others have said I'm just going to keep it simple and chip away at it 1lb a week or so. I'm finding it easy and enjoyable at this rate as I'm not really dieting per say just eating clean and ensuring I get to the gym to fit my sessions in. Once weight slows I'll add cardio and tighten diet and when it gets really hard around 200lbs I'll look at more advance methods like carb cycling and clen


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Thursday - Rest day*

*Friday - Shoulders*

*db shoulder press* 15kgx15, 20kgx12, 25kgx10, 30kgx8, 35kgx8, 40kgx6, 45kgx5

*side raises *10kg 3x12

*front raises *10kg 3x12

*Db shurgs *25kg 3x12

*went out for a meal with my wife last night and ate and drank like a normal person. *

*Terakayi duck for starter *

*salt and chilli chicken main*

*rasberry cheesecake desert*

*4 pints heniken*

*1 tin red bull *

felt good to have an evening with my wife when my son was away so just forgot about the diet I think I should still be on track for 1lb loss on Monday.

I will train legs and some Biceps and triceps tonight.

Cardio will start next week 4x15min sessions to start with after weights


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Mon 24 April 217.8lbs*

*increase of 1.6lbs due to having a binge weekend having a few days holidays with my wife *

I hope to get down to 215lbs by next Monday to get back on track

training today

*chest/triceps*

*bench 100kg 4x6, 110kgx1, 120kgx1, 130kgx1, 135kgx1*

*Decline bench 90kg 4x6*

*chest press 30kg each side 4x6*

*tricep push downs 3x12*

*rope push downs 3x12*

*cgbp 60kg 4x6*

diet back on track. Will get a good bit of cardio in over the next few days to claw back the weekend damage. Hope to weigh around 216lbs on thurs


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Since there is a summer cutting comp coming up I'm going to enjoy the next few weeks until it starts eating a few hundered above maintence and lifting heavy.

When the 12 week comp starts im going to follow 3 times per week ful body and Intermittent fasting

I will enjoy higher kcal meals these next few weeks e.g.

Pasta, lean mince and peppers with chillies

pancakes and Nutella ect


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Tricky said:


> *Thursday - Rest day*
> 
> *Friday - Shoulders*
> 
> ...


 Decent shoulder pressing there buddy.

Food sounds awesome.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Flipper said:


> Decent shoulder pressing there buddy.
> 
> Food sounds awesome.


 That's I asked a gym worker for a spotter just to be sure and needed a slight push at the elbows last two reps. I do get the dumbbells from the ground up to shoulder height and press myself I hate seeing people having them lifted up for them same as getting bar lifted off the bench in my opinion if you can't simply get the weight into position then your lifting to heavy for you.

Food was good like I thought all water woke up this morning 216.1lbs.

I'm going to enjoy food next two weeks and lift heavy 3x3 and 5x5 before transition into this cutting competition. I feel since I started this I've def recomped slightly and believe I must have some mass under all this fat


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> That's I asked a gym worker for a spotter just to be sure and needed a slight push at the elbows last two reps. I do get the dumbbells from the ground up to shoulder height and press myself I hate seeing people having them lifted up for them same as getting bar lifted off the bench in my opinion if you can't simply get the weight into position then your lifting to heavy for you.
> 
> Food was good like I thought all water woke up this morning 216.1lbs.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy food next two weeks and lift heavy 3x3 and 5x5 before transition into this cutting competition. I feel since I started this I've def recomped slightly and believe I must have some mass under all this fat


 good pressing that mate, have to disagree with you though on the lifting off the bar bit, as once you get up to certain weight, it can often be a safety against injury and protection of form for the lift off, it doesnt reflect how much you can press. if you check out the heavier bench pressers @chelsea on his log ffor an example and world records most have some kind of assistance lifting off as the shoulders etc are off line to lift off.

I have issues with pressing due to shoulder injury and whilst I can press reasonable I cant get full range in my left shoulder to get the DB up so need one lifted up, once up I can press all day. so its not always about the strength level.

but anyway excellent pressing mate.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> good pressing that mate, have to disagree with you though on the lifting off the bar bit, as once you get up to certain weight, it can often be a safety against injury and protection of form for the lift off, it doesnt reflect how much you can press. if you check out the heavier bench pressers @chelsea on his log ffor an example and world records most have some kind of assistance lifting off as the shoulders etc are off line to lift off.
> 
> I have issues with pressing due to shoulder injury and whilst I can press reasonable I cant get full range in my left shoulder to get the DB up so need one lifted up, once up I can press all day. so its not always about the strength level.
> 
> but anyway excellent pressing mate.


 I suppose when I get to shoulder pressing over 50kg a side it will be a challenge and maybe dangerous to throw up the 50's unassisted but I'm just used to training alone i set them on my knees then bump them up one at a time and press. Same for benching I don't go over 140kg anyway and that's not difficult to take off the rack before pressing.

Im going to enjoy food and lift heavy for 2 weeks then start this cut for 12 weeks to try get lean I hope the fact it's a comp will give me the motivation I need as I've never been lean as I lack discipline in the kitchen

do you think a full body 3 times a week for 12 weeks whilst cutting will be ok?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I suppose when I get to shoulder pressing over 50kg a side it will be a challenge and maybe dangerous to throw up the 50's unassisted but I'm just used to training alone i set them on my knees then bump them up one at a time and press. Same for benching I don't go over 140kg anyway and that's not difficult to take off the rack before pressing.
> 
> Im going to enjoy food and lift heavy for 2 weeks then start this cut for 12 weeks to try get lean I hope the fact it's a comp will give me the motivation I need as I've never been lean as I lack discipline in the kitchen
> 
> do you think a full body 3 times a week for 12 weeks whilst cutting will be ok?


 calories ultimately will control your fat loss, not the training. Obviously more training more calorific output generally. I am cutting and I run 4 week cycles training wise, this past 4 weeks I have been running a strength phase and its only 3 days week, low volume heavy weight, this week its a lot of 1rm max stuff so hardly any volume. I saw a bigger shift on the scale this week then previous weeks when training 4 days so go figure, was it the training or was it I have dropped cals a little. the latter of course.

3 day full bodies can be very taxing if done right, I know some people that swear by them and others that don't. being consistent is with both cals and training is key for the cut to be successful.

one thing I would say is I drop calories on non training days I know many do but not everyone, so make sure you consider this when planning your training. This made a big difference for me, firstly in making sure I had plenty in the tank on training on a deficit, and also keeping cals under control on non training days.

. I also have no cardio in the plan at the moment and have simply manipulated calories by reducing either carb or fat intake when and if weight loss has stalled. I am happy as I have maintained strength and this week I have pb's in several lifts, so pleased with things. I am heading back into slightly higher volume from monday for a further phase, but then I am also moving into a lean bulk from Friday earlier than planned, not that really changes my training plan.

I also generally train alone mate so I dont generally have anyone to "lift off" or spot me and wouldnt trust half the muppets in my gym to do it anyway.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

read your journal, you seem semi normal and not the thunder cunnt I had imagined

IN


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

So I'm eating above maintence for the time being as I'm waiting for this UKM summer comp to cut seriously for 12 weeks

yesterday I enjoyed

500g lean mince

chopped tomatoes and chillies

300g pasta

300g chicken curry

125g rice

100g protein wheatabix

full packet of cookies

*shoulders/biceps*

*db shoulder press 30kg 3x10*

*loaded plate press 80kg 4x6*

*side raises 10kg 3x10*

*front raises 10kg 3x10*

*shrugs 22.5kg 3x10*

*ez curl 30kg 3x8*

*hammer curl 15kg 3x12*

*cable curls 4x15*

*great session serious pump! Enjoyed the extra food but shouldn't of done the cookies*

*weight 217.1lbs*

*back later*

*tried to upload photos but says max 1.25mb allowed and I know nothing about tech *


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Back and Triceps*

*Cable lat pull down *

*loaded plate lat pull down thing *

*seated low pull*

*db pull*

*cgbp*

*rope push down*

*single arm push down*

good session no big weights shifted but all moderate 3x10 finished with a big pump at the end which made me realise I've def recomped since the start of this journal and just need to get about 20lbs off to look semi decent.

Enjoying eating above maintence now to take me into this cut in a few weeks if it goes ahead.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

*Mon 1st May 217.8lbs*

*still eating above maintence and holding water as I plan to cut when UKM 12 week challenge starts *

*trained upper yest*

*bench 80kg 3x10*

*db shoulder press 25kg 3x10*

*bb row 60kg 3x10*

*ez curl 25kg 3x10*

*dips 3x10*

*hanging knee raises 3x10*

*will train lower later today*


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Good luck.

View attachment IMG_0444.PNG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How you getting on bud


----------

